# RoadBikeReview group ride - May 3rd - 9 am, Palo Alto VA



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Same meeting place (Palo Alto VA parking lot), *9** AM* - hopefully roll out by 9:15.

Same general route. 'A' group goes through Huddert while the rest of the ride goes through the maze and get a head start on Canada.

The ride usually breaks up into two groups (possibly three depending on riders) with multiple regroups.

Here's the map of the VA parking lot and where to meet.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Route - 

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/RBR-Palo-Alto-with-Huddart-extension

One group will do the huddert extension, and one group will not. You will get to make the choice at the water stop. This is a no drop ride and is meant for everyone to come out and meet other norcal riders. So if anyone is on the fence about coming out, I assure you you'll have a good time. No one is left behind. It's going to be an easy spin...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I’d like to do this. Checking with my wife seems to yield an answer of, “I don’t know what’s going on that day”, which to me, translates as, “I can think of better things you can do with your time honey”. Smells like bullsh¡t.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I'll try to make it.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

If people are interested, we can opt not to go to the end of canada and make a right on jefferson instead. Small little ascent, but very fun descent and quick shot back to the start.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

In. Commit. Game on.

Yeah Thien, change that route a little bit.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Can't make this one, but any interest in a weekday/afterwork version for the summer, say tuesdays or wednesdays at 6 or 6:30?


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

out of town but next month, wifey and I will tag along


----------



## Pokey (Apr 15, 2006)

I think I am down for this...

Haven't been out for an RBR group ride, but it sounds fun. Have not been down Canada either. Don't know if I am considered "A" material, but I am down for the extra 500' climb. I 've been all up through the PA/Woodside foothills though.

Francis, thien, where's that Jefferson road you're talking about....


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Jefferson is a street off of Canada...

I'll post an updated route with Jefferson added.


----------



## kaizen (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

I'm in provided no rain. I'm not 100% right now, and not willing to risk getting any sicker at this point.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm out. Next month.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I really don’t enjoy riding in the rain, so I will have to back out this time. I will keep checking out the weather reports though. In the case that the rain goes away, count me in.


----------



## kaizen (Apr 9, 2007)

Is this ride rain dependent? I am down rain or shine.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 15, 2006)

I forgot to update that I am bailing on this ride - my new TV is being delivered Sunday so I need to dissect my A/V system and then reassemble. See you guys next month - what is it; every 1st Sunday?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

I'll be out there at 9, I don't think we'll cancel the based on rain, but we might shorten the route based on how hard it's coming down.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Looks as though it’ll be dry until around 1:00-2:00PMish, so I’ll be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

crap...just logged in.

gotta make it to one of these things...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

It's coming down hard here. I'm out cause I just caught the whine flu.

fc


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Although a bit wet, it was a great ride. Thien, gregg, the “blue spokes guy” (don’t remember your name, sorry) and I were the only ones who showed up. I could have gone for another 20 miles though, still feels as though it were just a bit on the casual side in terms of pace, as illustrated by how my armpits still smelled like deodorant when the ride was over. Somewhere Thien has a photo of us.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I couldn't make it to today's RBR ride anyway because I didn't get out of the house until about 9:30. We ended up doing a mountain bike ride from about Gellert Park in Daly City to the Sweeney Ridge Trail, climbed up to the top of the ridge (about 595 vertical feet of climbing), then rode down the other side. The ride up is paved but the ride down is all dirt. Yeah, I know that riding on a wet dirt trail can help with erosion but we really just wanted to get a ride in and the only bikes we have that we are willing to get soaked are our mountain bikes and since we're riding mountain bikes anyway why not? The drop from the ridge into Pacifica was about 1260 feet over three muddy miles then we climbed Sharp Park Road back to Highway 35 and back to my buddy's house. It was only 13 miles but we put in about 2200 feet of climbing. I think I brought home about 5 lbs of mud while I was at it. We need to do this ride more.


----------



## kaizen (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice ride guys! Thanks for not pulling the plug Thien! Bike got nice and dirty today.


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Yes, good ride guys! A small but dedicated group. "A" group consisted of Leopold and Kaizen with Thien and me riding "sweep" 

Got pretty wet at one point, but it dried up quite nicely toward the end. Finished early enough to grab a burrito (La Costena in MV!) and still home early enough to make the wife happy.

I think Jefferson is definitely my route, from now on. Thanks for showing me the goods, T!

-g


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

kaizen said:


> Nice ride guys! Thanks for not pulling the plug Thien! Bike got nice and dirty today.


Ah yes, “Mr. Blue Spokes”. I remember now.  :blush2: I enjoyed riding with you in the two-person “A” group today.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Eli, Brett, and Gregg "pac-man" Kato (post ride photo)

Good ride today guys... mellow spin after spending the day in the pouring rain yesterday was good for my legs.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Kaizen and Leopold... Cool. Gregg is sighing 

It looks sunny in that photo.

fc


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

francois said:


> It looks sunny in that photo.
> 
> fc


It rained while we rode, then as we rolled into the VA on the way back, the sun came out for the rest of the day.


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

I ended up riding but far too late to catch the ride. I shall make it to the next ride, assuming it's after I get back from Japan


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

kwc said:


> I ended up riding but far too late to catch the ride. I shall make it to the next ride, assuming it's after I get back from Japan


We'll have a welcome back from japan kwc ride.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

kwc said:


> I ended up riding but far too late to catch the ride. I shall make it to the next ride, assuming it's after I get back from Japan


You're going to be Big in Japan. What's going on over there?

fc


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

Woot, Ride4kwc! 

I shall be doing The Job -- robot conference and class. I shall come back out-of-shape, but full of ramen.


----------

